# Transom Block for Mounting Transducer



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Drill and tap some bigger holes in the Starboard so there is a mechanical bond for the adhesive to fill up and hold or use some 3M adhesive made for Starboard but I think you have to scorch the Starboard with a torch to change the composition so the adhesive bonds.


----------

